# Weight lifting splits



## Oogadee Boogadee (May 19, 2006)

there are a million out there.

lifters in the school of a push-pull-rotation split

the back/bis, chest/tris, legs abs misc split

back/tris, chest/bis, legs/abs/mis split

full body 2 a week


every variation of that.


what works best for you all?

i don't have an answer, except maybe diversity.

some say train a body part hard once a week, other's twice.



typically, tris work with pushing (chest) movements, bis with pulling (back) movements. grouping chest/tris means those muscles get hit once a week, on the same day. splitting them means tris get hit on chest day (indirectly) then again on tri day.

I'd actually periodically switch between these 2 popular splits every few weeks or so. sure, your bench might go down for a while, or your row, but that's not the point. you'll come back full-circle anyway, stronger than ever, and not burnt out from doing the same split over and over again.

before i stopped lifting, I was doing:

1-4 weeks
day 1:
explosive training (mainly hang cleans, and some plyometrics)
Legs
Rotator cuff (light stuff)

day 2:
Chest
Tris

day 3:
back
bis

weeks 5-8 i'd flip flop the arm muscles. I used to love deadlifts, so having back 4 or 5 days after the back day gave the legs time to recover for a hard deadlifting day. my back would recover over the weekend, and by mondays leg day, i'd hit it all hard with power cleans. that'd have my legs nice and warm for brutal squats and lunges.

i miss lifting.

i quit b/c it hurt my drumming b/c of the excess heavy type II muscle fibers (anaerobic). i switched back to a life of cardio for the light endurance based type I fibers. The drumming got so much easier as far as stamina goes.


----------



## Dive-Baum (May 19, 2006)

What works best for me is complete body confusion. Keep your splits down...thay look fine to me. Things work different for different people. I am a very fast gainer. I recently started back. In my first 5 weeks back I gained 14 pounds of muscle. That's no BS. Admitedly, I used to hit the weights quite a bit years back. One thing I will say is pick a body part that you really want to beat the shit out of. For me it is chest. Do that different ways every time you work out. Don't be one of those morons that does incline, decline, flat bench, flies and pec deck all on the same day. If you can do all of that, you are not working hard enough. Be sure you absolutely can not do a single more rep at the end of each set. Do a different varriation of exercise for the same muscle group every time you go. I can't say that enough. That and spen lots of money on suppliments. Muscle Tech has come out with some amazing stuff this year. Check it out. Their stuff works. Stay away from thermogenics and other BS fatburners. Hope this helps. I used to lift in competieion so I have years of experience. Let me know if I can help you.


----------



## Oogadee Boogadee (May 19, 2006)

Dive-Baum said:


> What works best for me is complete body confusion. Keep your splits down...thay look fine to me. Things work different for different people. I am a very fast gainer. I recently started back. In my first 5 weeks back I gained 14 pounds of muscle. That's no BS. Admitedly, I used to hit the weights quite a bit years back. One thing I will say is pick a body part that you really want to beat the shit out of. For me it is chest. Do that different ways every time you work out. Don't be one of those morons that does incline, decline, flat bench, flies and pec deck all on the same day. If you can do all of that, you are not working hard enough. Be sure you absolutely can not do a single more rep at the end of each set. Do a different varriation of exercise for the same muscle group every time you go. I can't say that enough. That and spen lots of money on suppliments. Muscle Tech has come out with some amazing stuff this year. Check it out. Their stuff works. Stay away from thermogenics and other BS fatburners. Hope this helps. I used to lift in competieion so I have years of experience. Let me know if I can help you.




cool. i was just curious. i've been working fitness for 6 years, but never really cared to get into many aspects of it. i tend to jump the gun with hunches and assumptions b/c i'm too burned out to look stuff up and do the research.

consequently, i'll probably make a bunch of off the wall statements in the section that conflicts with your tried and true experience.

i'm apologizing in advance


----------



## Dive-Baum (May 19, 2006)

Like I said, things work different for different people. The comfusion method works very well for me. In my opinion it is because your body has to react to a multiple of stimuli not just simple compound movements. If you do the same thing every time, your body will learn what it has to do to compensate for the added stress for that particular movement and no more. By mixing it up every time it has no idea what to do and builds everything, including the all important minor muscle groups that give you the truly muscled look. The stronger they are, the more you will be able to work the major muscle groups.


----------

